# Evan's M3



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

Here's a pic of Evan's beautiful Carbon Black M3. I still remember when all it had was H&R Sport Springs.

It's for sale for $53k now I believe, in case anyone is interested.


----------



## kineda (Dec 27, 2001)

Nice ride.. if it were silver I'd prolly get it.


----------



## Raptox (Apr 16, 2002)

WTF.. thats a realy nice ride!

Does anyone know those rims?

Greetz Raptox


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

Raptox said:


> *WTF.. thats a realy nice ride!
> 
> Does anyone know those rims?
> 
> Greetz Raptox *


They are 19x9 and 19x10 HRE 448's on 245/35/19 and 285/30/19 So3's.

Knowing Evan, they probably don't actually exist...


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

$53,000 CDN--- SOLD!


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

JPinTO said:


> *$53,000 CDN--- SOLD! *


I wish.


----------

